# going Marriott's Custom House by Amtrak



## yumdrey (Nov 17, 2010)

I just snatched a custom house week on II and plan to go there by the train (Amtrak) from Baltimore. Is it easy to go to custom house from Worcester, MA station? I don't want to drive there. I am a little worried if I can use subway (or called "T"?) from WOR station to custom house. If there's no subway, should I use taxi to custom house?
It is mainly for college visits, I will bring 3 kids, and don't want to have hard time with them.
Thank you for any info!
+++++++++
Sorry, I just checked the amtrak stations, looks like there are more stations in Boston city? Which one is the closest to custom house? Thanks!

=================
Sorry, it seems like Back Bay station is closest one from custom House, is it right?


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 17, 2010)

*Closest Amtrak Station from Custom House?*

I got a week at custom house and plan to go there by Amtrak from Baltimore.
What is the closest Amtrak station from Custom House? Is it Back Bay?
If so, how far is it? Google map doesn't say how far it is, just say "takes 9 minutes" by driving. Is it walking distance? Thanks!


----------



## RichardL (Nov 17, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> I got a week at custom house and plan to go there by Amtrak from Baltimore.
> What is the closest Amtrak station from Custom House? Is it Back Bay?
> If so, how far is it? Google map doesn't say how far it is, just say "takes 9 minutes" by driving. Is it walking distance? Thanks!



I stayed at the Custom House and arrived First Class from NYC.  There are two train stations in Boston and both are equal distance from the Customs House.  We got off at the last stop which is located really downtown.  I like walking in Boston, but not with luggage.  The cab was approx $10.

P.S. I really recommend the little bit extra for first class on the express train, I was so pleased to have a porter escort us into a private waiting loung to await the train and the porter returned and boarded us with our luggage 15 minutes before the other passengers.  It was great because we got to choose the seat and table arrangement we wanted and of course we in seats that faced forward.


----------



## radmoo (Nov 17, 2010)

Why would you end your journey in Worcester?  Take the train all the way to South Station, which is less than 10 minute walk from the Custom House.  Back Bay would be approx 1/2 hr walk or you could take Orange Line T from Back Bay to State Street, then walk less than 5 mins.  Worcester is 40+ miles from downtown Boston.  And you are correct, once downtown you'll have no need for wheels.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 17, 2010)

RichardL said:


> I stayed at the Custom House and arrived First Class from NYC.  There are two train stations in Boston and both are equal distance from the Customs House.  We got off at the last stop which is located really downtown.  I like walking in Boston, but not with luggage.  The cab was approx $10.
> 
> P.S. I really recommend the little bit extra for first class on the express train, I was so pleased to have a porter escort us into a private waiting loung to await the train and the porter returned and boarded us with our luggage 15 minutes before the other passengers.  It was great because we got to choose the seat and table arrangement we wanted and of course we in seats that faced forward.






The Station you want is "SOUTH STATION".   And yes, assuming you don't have a lot of luggage you'll be able to easily walk there in about 15 minutes via the Rose Kennedy walkway.

By the way, Boston has excellent Public Transportation.  An alternative for you would be to get on the Red Line at South Station and take the subway to Downtown Crossing and switch there to the Orange Line and take it to State Street.   At State Street jump on the Blue Line and go one stop to Aquarium Station.   Exit Aquarium Station at the western end and the Custom House will be right there when you exit.

As I say, if it's a nice day (and not blustery) you may save a little time by walking right down the middle of the Rose Kennedy walkway.   I myself have done it both ways over the years.


.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, thank you guys!
I am glad I have waited your answers before I purchase train tickets.
Very excited for this trip!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 17, 2010)

South Station it is.  Worcester is waaaaaaay out. That would have been a real circuitous way to get to Boston.

In the future, calling the resort, any resort,  to verify what & where the closest railroad/subway stations are is a good practice. I've done this and it has been very helpful.

PM me if you'd like for info on visiting Boston.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 17, 2010)

You ac take the Megabus from NY to Boston for very little money(compared to Amtrak). I don't know if the go from Baltimore. Look it up.


----------

